# Ultimate Dubs - Telford 13/3/2011



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Right then, its that time of year again........

I got an e-mail from Dean of UD who organises that fantastic event, offering me an indoor club stand.

Speaking to Dani a little while back on PM it was suggested the Events Committee had also been contacted and were sorting something out.

However, I've heard nowt from anyone (not a complaint by me at all) and time is ticking on.

I'd like to sort out another stand for us and/or go again myself and try to win 'Best Stand' trophy again for the 2nd year running.

Can someone please advise whther there are any plans in hand or whether I can go ahead and sort this out for us?

Ta, Cam


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

+1


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Look fellas, I dont mean to be rude but could someone give me the courtesy of a response please?

The TTOC ought to be present to defend its 2010 title of 'Club Stand of the Year', its great exposure for us, and its a darn good event.

Time is running very very short now.

Please, Steve, Nick, someone let me know WTF is happening please?!! :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> Look fellas, I dont mean to be rude but could someone give me the courtesy of a response please?
> 
> The TTOC ought to be present to defend its 2010 title of 'Club Stand of the Year', its great exposure for us, and its a darn good event.
> 
> ...


+1

DAZ


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Far as I know it was all in hand. Last I can find was Steve saying he'd got the form to fill out and send back for the stand.

I've sent him a message to see where we're at with it.

Just a note, it will be club members only on the stand tho, Cam... 

Nick


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Time is running out and you need decent cars to be on the stand


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there a club stand or not?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> Is there a club stand or not?


I think so but as Nick has already said Steve is organising it , patience is a virtue young fellow.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Any News????


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I would also like to know what is going on? Seems a bit slack as there is only a month left until this show is on and hotel prices are getting more expensive by the day. I would love to get my car on the stand and think after spending a fair few pennies on it, it will be more than worthy. How many TT's are allowed to go with the club?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

There are only five places I was one of the five that won the best club stand last year. Seams to me that this years five places have already been sorted??? if not do the TTOC not like winning trophies :? :?: :?:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

We're inside.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

audimad said:


> We're inside.


nice one with the TTS or one of your other Audi's ?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I already sorted out my spot and hotel booked can't wait for the TTOC to sort it out
not that I am a member for that reason :roll:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > We're inside.
> ...


Other Audi, got fed up of waiting for the TTOC to make a decision about the stand.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, it seems we've dropped the ball on this one :?

I was understanding the application for the indoor stand had been sorted out, but it seems not. I've already tried to contact the organisers about the mix up and heard nothing back in over a week.

We have however now got a new form to fill out, but as we're quite a way passed the application deadline we've just got to see if they will help us out and fit us in somewhere.

I will update as soon as I know more.


----------

